#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Roteador cisco para discar 100 megas da gvt

## enlacenet

Bom dia galera tenho um link de 100 megas da gvt que chega na fibra e estou discando com uma rb 450g gostaria de saber qual roteador poderia fazer esse serviço pois acho que a 450g nao esta suportando muitos pps desde ja agradeço a atençao de todos

obs: tenho tambem um de 50 megas e gostaria de fazer a mesma coisa se possivel no mesmo roteador mais se não der colocaria dois roteadores

----------


## JonasMT

pq nao pega logo uma rb1000?

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Cisco 2801 pra cima se for bgp etc, 1841 se for só rotear pra frente.

----------


## enlacenet

> Cisco 2801 pra cima se for bgp etc, 1841 se for só rotear pra frente.


ola amigo obrigado pela dica,vc sabe informar quantos pps ele passa? e as portas dele deve ser giga?

----------


## DanielVieceli775

opa o cisco 2821 tem 2 portas giga, 1841 por exmplo você pode acicionar módulo GE, a nova linha 1900 já tem portas giaga sobre pps segue:

1841 algo em torno de 100 mil pacotes/[email protected] byte
2801 algo em torno de 125 mil pacotes/[email protected] byte
2811 algo em torno de 150 mil pacotes/[email protected] byte
2821 algo em torno de 200 mil pacotes/[email protected] byte

nova linha 1941 algo em torno de 300 mil pacotes/[email protected] byte

----------


## DanielVieceli775

tenho um 1841 roteando um vlan de 100mb com cpu a 68% em média, mas sem bgp só roteando e rotas estaticas, depois cai em um 2821 com o bgp  :Smile:  abraço

----------

